# Breaking a world record!!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

That sounds like so much fun! I hope you all reach your numbers!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

How fun! And how cool that you were able to include your brother - who loves world records - in this experience! I hope you all make the numbers! Good luck!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm rooting for you all. best of luck!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck, that is a neat activity with your dogs !


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh I wish I were closer!!! Good Luck!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I have deleted almost 3000 pictures and videos off my phone, so I will be sure to get some pics of the event. The girls got spiffed up today. Both got baths and trims. Branna even got bows. I tried to give Killa one but she just took it off, lol. She is such a stinker!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I hope you break the record. If not, big turnout for obedience is a winner in my book! All the best!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow! They look wonderful!

Best wishes for the Record! Sounds like a great time!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Boo!! We didn't make it! It was still fun though. We only had 242 people and needed at least 381. That is still a lot of people and a lot of dogs! Especially when you are all in a small ring crowed together trying to teach your dogs lol. The Guinness World Record person said he was amazed at how well behaved all the dogs were. There were a few scuffles here and there but nothing huge. We had a brown pit behind us and he kept try to go after the girls. I was getting so freakin irritated. I don't understand how people can have a breed like that, do and event like this and not even be able to control their dog. Everything was fine though. It was ridiculously hot and Killa was really just wanting to be held at first but when he started teaching the leave it command she perked up and had a lot of fun with that one. She even ate a treat! She hasn't taken a treat from me for two weeks because of some weird issues she's been having. I guess not eating for 4 days will do that to you lol. My brother is pretty disappointed that we didn't make it but it's a good opportunity to teach him that you don't always win. He is very competitive and a very poor sport when it comes to loosing, so I think it's good he is learning to loose graciously. Which he did thank goodness. He was really excited to get a shirt and take a picture with the world record guy Michael. 









We also got to Petsmart afterwards to do a bit of trick or treating and picture taking. As well as buy some canned food for little Princess Killa in hopes to get her to eat.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow! I am loving this update! Sorry you all didn't break the record, and it sounds like you made the very most of this cool experience! How fun for your younger brother, too! Sounds like the girls enjoyed themselves in spite of the heat and the brown dog -- and you topped off the day with trick o treating at the pet store. 

A day just doesn't get much better than that!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sounds like a great day, overall. 

Dumb question: Do they do this every year in your area? If so, I have a thought for your brother, since he's a wee bit competitive. 

Why doesn't he spend the next year letting everyone know about this event. I wonder if he does the social media thing, if he could spread the word that way or something. Make his new competition with himself to get as many folks ready for next year's event so that when you all do set the record, he is not only just a player, he actually helped set everyone up to win. 

How's that for a lofty goal? 

You guys look adorable in the photo with the world record guy and the girls are beyond precious. Thanks for the fun update.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh drat it for not breaking the record, but the girls looked absolutely darling!!!!!!!!
The photo will be a great momento for your brother too! I like Borderkelpie's idea.............


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

What a fun experience even if you didn't break any records. I bet your dogs broke records...just that no one knows it. lol. Cute photos!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Sounds like a great day, overall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the paws and claws pet fair is an annual event, but unfortunately the world record was a one time thing. Maybe they will try it again next year and do a bit better at advertising then he can try and help get more people.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

The girls look lovely! Shame they couldn't accommodate intact pets too, but given your description of the dog-owning culture, maybe it was for the best.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Streetcar said:


> The girls look lovely! Shame they couldn't accommodate intact pets too, but given your description of the dog-owning culture, maybe it was for the best.



Thank you. And yes even though I'm sure they would have gotten more participants having unaltered dogs in that tiny of an area would have been disastrous! Plus like you said the dog owning culture around here does not need an excuse not to spay and neuter. Animals are seen as money makers and only money makers around here. No regards for health or what is bred as long as it makes money for you it's worth the food and water you give it. If not bringing in the $$$ then ditch it in a field,let it loose, or if they have some amount of caring they will take it to AC or have it euthanized. 
Those are the hardest euthanasias to do, the ones where you have a perfectly healthy and kind dog but it's not worth the owners time or money anymore so they want it killed. 2-3 day old puppies or kittens suffering from horrible deformations or genetic diseases due to poor breeding are next, but you at least feel slightly better because you are ending their pain and suffering, unlike the healthy dogs.


----------

